# EDIT: Now a general Rocket League thread



## Chary (Dec 18, 2016)

I've seen quite a few posts about Rocket League around here. So I was thinking, why not make a little GBAtemp tournament? If we get enough people there could be brackets where we all face each other in teams and it could be quite fun. And PC and PS4 are cross play so console players can be included too! And heck, if we get enough people to join in, I'll buy a $5-10 PSN/Steam card for the winner of it all. Whatdya think?


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 18, 2016)

What about servers? Rocket league sucks to play at high ping. NA East is just about ok for EU (90-110ish ping), west would be awful (At least 140 from EU). Same deal the otherway, EU would be awful for anyone not East Coast NA.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2016)

No.

EDIT: But really, I wish I played Rocket League a lot more, cuz I've probably put maybe...45 minutes into it before I got bored so I'd be absolutely terrible at this.


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> What about servers? Rocket league sucks to play at high ping. NA East is just about ok for EU (90-110ish ping), west would be awful (At least 140 from EU). Same deal the otherway, EU would be awful for anyone not East Coast NA.


I suppose server locations would have to be a compromise between all the players?  I dunno. Maybe have test matches between the people to make sure the ping is okay, or try to keep the initial brackets between the same territories? I didn't put much thought into the idea yet, so I'm open to suggestions as to how to make it tolerable. 



Tom Bombadildo said:


> No.
> 
> EDIT: But really, I wish I played Rocket League a lot more, cuz I've probably put maybe...45 minutes into it before I got bored so I'd be absolutely terrible at this.


git gud


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes I want to join!

I suck at this game, but heck it's fun to play!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 18, 2016)

Of course I'll join! This sounds awesome, hope we can do this.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2016)

Chary said:


> git gud


I got the game too late, so all my friends were already 1337 cocket rocket leaguers and I was too bad to play more


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 18, 2016)

I want to play too, but I'm really bad at the game.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 18, 2016)

Sign me up!


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I want to play too, but I'm really bad at the game.


I wouldn't be available until the middle of January anyways so that gives a little time to put practice in! I've seen people play for a few hours and improve dramatically. Of course most of us here aren't veterans (I'm just a measly pro level) so it's all for fun!


----------



## Supster131 (Dec 18, 2016)

Sure, I'm game.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't have this game, so sorry but i cannot participate. Maybe when it appears on playstation plus instant game collection. 

Unless someone willing to gift it to me... *inserts christmas theme here*

Speaking of remote control race cars, what about trackmania, no hype train for that game?


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 18, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't have this game, so sorry but i cannot participate. Maybe when it appears on playstation plus instant game collection.



It's already been on plus.




Chary said:


> I suppose server locations would have to be a compromise between all the players?  I dunno. Maybe have test matches between the people to make sure the ping is okay, or try to keep the initial brackets between the same territories? I didn't put much thought into the idea yet, so I'm open to suggestions as to how to make it tolerable.



I think for EU->NA, the compromise seems to be East servers. Seems to be what is used whenever I've watched any cross region tournaments (between NA-EU, the two largest playerbases). Ok for west coast, and tolerable for EU. For an EU-> an exclusivly east coast team match, someone will have to bite the bullet and have higher ping .


Anyway, I suppose details can be worked later.

I'd play, I'm always up for rocket league.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 18, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> It's already been on plus.


Oh, well the next time you find it there, let me know, oh wait, you are not in USA right? So the playstation store sales are different for you and me huh? Hmmm....


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 18, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Oh, well the next time you find it there, let me know, oh wait, you are not in USA right? So the playstation store sales are different for you and me huh? Hmmm....



Sales are different.

The instant game collection is the same between regions. Rocket league was given away when the game launched back in July last year.


----------



## Yudowat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'd be keen. I haven't played properly in months but this would be fun.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

@Yudowat 
@Armadillo 
@LittleFlame 
@Supster131 
@AyanamiRei1 
@VinsCool 
@Boogieboo6 
@FrozenIndignatio 
@GamerzHell9137 
@TheVinAnator 

Now that I've got some free time, perhaps we can all try to work out a time that's available, or how a hypothetical casual tournament would go. I tagged anyone here who plays the game/showed interest in the thread. I assume we would all do 1v1, matchups determined by location initially, to reduce lag, and then go from there? Or perhaps we could do a doubles competition if that's preferred?


----------



## Supster131 (Jan 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> @Yudowat
> @Armadillo
> @LittleFlame
> @Supster131
> ...


Doubles sound more fun, imo.
I'm free after 12PM PST (mostly).


----------



## Yudowat (Jan 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> @Yudowat
> @Armadillo
> @LittleFlame
> @Supster131
> ...





Supster131 said:


> Doubles sound more fun, imo.
> I'm free after 12PM PST (mostly).


While doubles does sound more fun, how would teams be decided fairly? Some players playstyles may differ from the other if chosen randomly, and times would be even harder to sort out as there is the possibility for 4 differing timezones. All these problems are avoided by running 1v1s.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2017)

Yudowat said:


> While doubles does sound more fun, how would teams be decided fairly? Some players playstyles may differ from the other if chosen randomly, and times would be even harder to sort out as there is the possibility for 4 differing timezones. All these problems are avoided by running 1v1s.


Yeah, that's what I thought. It's not too inherently serious a competition, though,  so we could just throw everyone together regardless of playstyle for insane hijinks?


----------



## Yudowat (Jan 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. It's not too inherently serious a competition, though,  so we could just throw everyone together regardless of playstyle for insane hijinks?


Yeah, it's not that serious, but it would still be much easier to organise if we did 1v1s. I'd be fine with 2v2 though if it ends up working better


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 5, 2017)

I say we do 2v2's and everyone that signs up just calls their playstyle


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 5, 2017)

1v1 is easier, much easier to pair people up while taking latency into account. Not too bothered either way. Not sure what there is to call in 2s anyway. You should be playing with a proper rotation whether it's 2s or 3s. None of this "sit in the goal the whole game" nonsense .

Other thing with 2s is balance. It's just for fun, but you still want the teams to be fairly balanced if possible. It won't be fun for anyone if there are massive skill imbalances between teams. So that will have to be sorted as well.

I'm fine with either though, 1s is just easier to organise.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 7, 2017)

Can I still enter? I'd love to join.


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> I've seen quite a few posts about Rocket League around here. So I was thinking, why not make a little GBAtemp tournament? If we get enough people there could be brackets where we all face each other in teams and it could be quite fun. And PC and PS4 are cross play so console players can be included too! And heck, if we get enough people to join in, I'll buy a $5-10 PSN/Steam card for the winner of it all. Whatdya think?



Of course not with Xbox one, you know, the console that I play Rocket League on


----------



## Supster131 (Jan 7, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> Of course not with Xbox one, you know, the console that I play Rocket League on


Last time I checked, Xbox One added cross play between PC; however, it obviously can't cross play between PS4.
This will be an issue if we have a player that's on PS4 and another player that's on Xbox One, as they wouldn't be able to play with each other.

Doesn't even work if a PC player is hosting the lobby, first player would join fine, but then the second player (from the other console) wouldn't be able to join.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 8, 2017)

I'd be in on PS4 if this is happening. PSN Shagwaro


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 9, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> I'd be in on PS4 if this is happening. PSN Shagwaro


you can crossplay PC and PS4 so you'd be able to join


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 10, 2017)

An admin playing

Should we be scared of bans from rocket league salt


----------



## Chary (Jan 10, 2017)

North America: USA
Chary (PC)
Boogieboo6
Supster131 (PC)

North America: Canada
Lucar (PC)
wg935 (XBO)
Vinanator (PS4)
Vinscool (PC)

UK:
AyanameiRei1 (PC)
Armadillo (PC)
Shaunj66 (PS4)

EU:
Littleflame (PC)
Gamerz (PC)

AU:
Yudowat

Bonus:
T4NV
That should be everyone that plays/shows interest? So that leaves us with odd numbers for all countries besides EU on its own (Canada works evenly, if Xbox can cross play PC). We could do 1v1 best of 3, or just 1v1 single match, versus everyone in the respective area bracket, and the winner moves on to face the winner for the other country bracket? That gives us decent connections for the first few matches, and mediocre ping in the last few matches.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 10, 2017)

I should add that I'll be playing on PC.


----------



## Supster131 (Jan 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> (Canada works evenly, if Xbox can cross play PC).


Xbox One can cross play with PC, so we should be fine on that regard. It'll only be an issue once/if he goes against a PS4 player.


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2017)

Okay, thanks to the power of RNG...

@Boogieboo6 VS Chary 

@Lucar VS @TheVinAnator 

@VinsCool VS @wg93589 

@AyanamiRei1 VS @shaunj66 

@LittleFlame VS @GamerzHell9137 

@Supster131 VS @Yudowat 

Leaving out only Armadillo ( so sorry! but you're intensely skilled anyways, so it's okay to wait out the first bracket, right? ; )
And you'll all play 3 1v1 standard Soccar matches. Best 2/3 moves on to fight in the next bracket! Does that work for everyone? Let me know if I should alter anything.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 11, 2017)

Chary said:


> Okay, thanks to the power of RNG...


How the heck did you do that anyway? Are you suddenly scarlet witch?


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 11, 2017)

When do we start? @VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2017)

Well uh, yeah, when do we all start? and how? lol


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 11, 2017)

I guess we start on our own? @Chary ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2017)

Sure, Let me look up a torrent for the game just a second!

I'm 2 poor


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> I guess we start on our own? @Chary ?


Yeah! Just hit up the person you're up against, be it in the thread, discord, PM, whatever, and find a good time that you can both play! Then once you're done, report back to the thread and say who won.


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 11, 2017)

Also forgot to ask 4 rules certain arena, settings stuff like that.


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> Also forgot to ask 4 rules certain arena, settings stuff like that.


Hmm. Good question. How about, to make things easier on the people with low spec PCs, no Aquadome, and no Neo Tokyo? Everything is fair game unless your pair-up says no, I suppose.


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 11, 2017)

Results from the @VinsCool vs. @wg93589 Bracket

Game 1: @VinsCool
Game 2: @wg93589
Game 3: @VinsCool

@VinsCool wins 2-1


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey @Chary if you want a place to keep this organized i've set up a discord server for tournaments, https://discord.gg/PjWqP2u


----------



## Lucar (Jan 11, 2017)

That was quick.


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2017)

Vinscool moves on to fight the winner from the Vinanator vs Lucar bracket!

Wg935 will fight the loser from that bracket, unless it is a PS4 player. If it is a PS4 player, then they will face the loser from the Boogie vs Chary bracket.


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh, so I'm not out


----------



## Lucar (Jan 11, 2017)

Chary said:


> Vinscool moves on to fight the winner from the Vinanator vs Lucar bracket!
> 
> Wg935 will fight the loser from that bracket, unless it is a PS4 player. If it is a PS4 player, then they will face the loser from the Boogie vs Chary bracket.



Just a heads up, I'm going to slow everything down by being busy tomorrow. Me and VinsAnator decided on Thursday because then we both aren't busy.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 11, 2017)

Sort of related

https://twitter.com/RocketLeague/status/819227381919547392

25 million players (not active, but overall) and 1 billion matches played. Nobody stops the Rocket league train .


----------



## Lucar (Jan 11, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Sort of related
> 
> https://twitter.com/RocketLeague/status/819227381919547392
> 
> 25 million players (not active, but overall) and 1 billion matches played. Nobody stops the Rocket league train .



_*UNRELATED POSTING, WHAT IS THIS*_


----------



## Yudowat (Jan 12, 2017)

@Supster131 when are you available to play?


----------



## Supster131 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yudowat said:


> @Supster131 when are you available to play?


Actually, I'm ready right now if you want.


----------



## Yudowat (Jan 12, 2017)

Supster131 said:


> Actually, I'm ready right now if you want.


hell yeah man, my steam is Yudowat
@Chary you can add (PC) next to my name on that list btw

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, @Chary do you have a challonge bracket for this? if not, we could make it a double elimination bracket to get more games and more accurate placings
Seems like it was already double elim, my bad. Anyway, I've made a challonge bracket for this, so people can see who they're going to be playing against next, how other players have gone, ect. in a more organised format.
http://challonge.com/GBATempRL


----------



## Chary (Jan 12, 2017)

Yudowat said:


> hell yeah man, my steam is Yudowat
> @Chary you can add (PC) next to my name on that list btw
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Oh. Wow, thanks, that's a great idea!


----------



## Yudowat (Jan 12, 2017)

Chary said:


> Oh. Wow, thanks, that's a great idea!


I get notifications from this thread, but if someone could tag me with scores after they've played, that would be helpful


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'll be around whenever for my game


----------



## T4NV1R_7 (Jan 14, 2017)

Can i join im on ps4 PSN T4NV1R_7. Btw when does it start


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 14, 2017)

Sounds really fun. I consider myself to be ok at it but definitely not montage worthy good or anything.


----------



## Chary (Jan 14, 2017)

T4NV1R_7 said:


> Can i join im on ps4 PSN T4NV1R_7. Btw when does it start


It's already sort of started. But we do have an open space against @Armadillo on PC if you two could schedule a time together. 



Zerousen said:


> Sounds really fun. I consider myself to be ok at it but definitely not montage worthy good or anything.


Yeah, I'm pretty average too. I just wanted an excuse to get GBAtemp members to play Rocket League!


----------



## T4NV1R_7 (Jan 14, 2017)

Can u put me on the threade im always available besides week days i start at 4


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jan 14, 2017)

I Participate 
PSN: NNeoSlyde


----------



## T4NV1R_7 (Jan 14, 2017)

Im new how do i write 2 him


----------



## Chary (Jan 14, 2017)

T4NV1R_7 said:


> Im new how do i write 2 him


I think you need to have 10 messages on the forum to message him. You have 3 right now, so just make 7 on-topic posts on recent threads on GBAtemp, then click his profile name and hit "send PM"


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 14, 2017)

Chary said:


> It's already sort of started. But we do have an open space against @Armadillo on PC if you two could schedule a time together.



Well according to the bracket @ Yudowat made, , I already played  (against yudowat) because of, starting in the 2nd bracket for some reason . The thread started to get messy so I wasn't really following, just got a message from him to play and saw the bracket.

I don't need an excuse to play more, but restting  there would also reset the game against yudowat, so someone will need to sort the mess out.



Chary said:


> I just wanted an excuse to get GBAtemp members to play Rocket League!




I don't need an excuse, you've seen my steam (send help ).


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jan 14, 2017)

So who i'll fight?


----------



## Chary (Jan 14, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> I don't need an excuse, you've seen my steam (send help ).


Ahh! Whoops. This thread has gotten out of hand. I was never known for organizational skills either. Okay then, this makes it easier though. 

My bad @T4NV1R_7 but I'll match you against @NeoSlyde which makes everything way easier!


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jan 14, 2017)

Chary said:


> Ahh! Whoops. This thread has gotten out of hand. I was never known for organizational skills either. Okay then, this makes it easier though.
> 
> My bad @T4NV1R_7 but I'll match you against @NeoSlyde which makes everything way easier!



PM Sent!
So we do a 1vs1 and i post result here?


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 14, 2017)

@Chary

I would say, not many games have actually been played. So if no one who has already played has objections, it may well be easier to start over, as I'm not sure if just throwing two extra in may screw up the bracket (I've never used challonge, so not even sure if it can be ammended).

Put a cut off time for this tournament, use rng for seedings, then use http://challonge.com like yudowat did (or ask him to do it again, with new seedings) to set the bracket, with possibly an occasional manual change of the bracket if we get xbox>ps4.

Of course that's assuming everyone agrees, if not, i guess the bracket needs amending if possible or it might get messy.


----------



## Chary (Jan 14, 2017)

NeoSlyde said:


> PM Sent!
> So we do a 1vs1 and i post result here?


Yup! 1v1, 3 matches, best of 2 moves on, loser gets to keep playing in a seperate bracket. @Yudowat was really smart and made a little thing here that makes it easy to see what's going on.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jan 14, 2017)

He told me he is avalaible tomorow at 2
can i have another match?


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 14, 2017)

Still waiting

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

for the @Lucar vs. @TheVinAnator  bracket to start :l


----------



## Chary (Jan 14, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> Still waiting
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> for the @Lucar vs. Vinanator bracket to start :l


@TheVinAnator Any ETA on y'alls match?

EDIT: Okay everyone, use THIS! to see the standings. Hopefully that clears up the mess and confusion of the thread.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 15, 2017)

Chary said:


> @TheVinAnator Any ETA on y'alls match?
> 
> EDIT: Okay everyone, use THIS! to see the standings. Hopefully that clears up the mess and confusion of the thread.



Nice, nice and easy to see.

Maybe you should edit the opening post with that + the current standings/tournament is locked in. As once more first round games get played, adding extra players won't be possible, like it was this time.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 15, 2017)

count me in, next time maybe lol.


----------



## Yudowat (Jan 15, 2017)

Chary said:


> @TheVinAnator Any ETA on y'alls match?
> 
> EDIT: Okay everyone, use THIS! to see the standings. Hopefully that clears up the mess and confusion of the thread.


I'm sorry I was offline so I couldnt fix anything, but i'm glad you've got a new bracket up


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 15, 2017)

Chary said:


> @TheVinAnator Any ETA on y'alls match?
> 
> EDIT: Okay everyone, use THIS! to see the standings. Hopefully that clears up the mess and confusion of the thread.


Maybe sometime tomorrow...?


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 15, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Maybe sometime tomorrow...?


@Lucar?


----------



## T4NV1R_7 (Jan 15, 2017)

I was told its u v me we


NeoSlyde said:


> I Participate
> PSN: NNeoSlyde


So its @NeoSlyde  v @T4NV1R_7  im ready

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



T4NV1R_7 said:


> I was told its u v me we
> 
> So its @NeoSlyde  v @T4NV1R_7  im ready


I think im pretty good so i just need to see how u play also how many rounds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NeoSlyde said:


> He told me he is avalaible tomorow at 2
> can i have another match?


Y im ready to play

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Chary  i am still waitng for @NeoSlyde what if he dont show up because i want to play but i dont know about him i messaged him on ps4 but he is not comin what do i do


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 15, 2017)

Uh just wait for him to get on.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 17, 2017)

I wasn't able to play on last Thursday and I don't believe I will have free time until Thursday this week (Exams are literally tomorrow). Sorry for the holdup.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 18, 2017)

There's still 4 other 1st round matches to play as well. Everyone seems to have vanished


----------



## Yudowat (Jan 18, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> There's still 4 other 1st round matches to play as well. Everyone seems to have vanished


That's really true, we should have a DQ timer for people that havent spoken since their matches have been announced.


----------



## T4NV1R_7 (Jan 18, 2017)

My opponent is not comin


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm still available to play if the next round happens someday haha.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 19, 2017)

Just to keep it alive while we wait, I'm going off topic again.

Season 3 rewards.

https://rocketleaguegame.com/news/competitive-season-4-update-and-season-3-rewards/

Wheels this time . Season 4 is starting early April. As with the other seasons, you'll get the reward for your highest tier + the ones below (So challenger would get challenger wheels and prospect).


----------



## Chary (Jan 19, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Just to keep it alive while we wait, I'm going off topic again.
> 
> Season 3 rewards.
> 
> ...


So cool ;w; if only I wasn't a lowly prospect scrub


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 19, 2017)

Chary said:


> So cool ;w; if only I wasn't a lowly prospect scrub



Get playing then , plenty of time to rank up


----------



## Chary (Jan 22, 2017)

Okay...I think if we don't get any reported matches in by Monday, we'll have to just start DQing and move on from there. 

In other news...currently at Prospect 3 division 2...working up to dat challenger rank...slowly


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> Okay...I think if we don't get any reported matches in by Monday, we'll have to just start DQing and move on from there.
> 
> In other news...currently at Prospect 3 division 2...working up to dat challenger rank...slowly



Someone has to go through from the bottom side if DQ. Can't DQ everyone as at the moment, the lower half of the top bracket is missing all games.

Some have been around, like @T4NV1R_7 in this thread, just apparently no opponent. You have been around as well, so a DQ in those 2 would setup you/t4nv1r for next round. Brackets above no one has been around though, so if everyone there gets DQ, then winner of bracket 14 would end up with a bye to the semi-finals. Losers bracket will end up with a ton of byes as well.

It'll work, but will be bye rounds everywhere .

Just don't know where everyone got to . Fair enough, people have things to do, but it's 15min and could at least show some life in the thread, even if it's just can't play till X day.


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2017)

Last chance for those wanting to partake, I suppose? 
@TheVinAnator and @Lucar 
@shaunj66 and @AyanamiRei1 
@T4NV1R_7 will advance since opponent didnt show up
@Boogieboo6 and me?

by the by, I got to prospect elite...not really too big a deal but man, I feel great about it...not that far from challenger now!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> Last chance for those wanting to partake, I suppose?
> @TheVinAnator and @Lucar
> @shaunj66 and @AyanamiRei1
> @T4NV1R_7 will advance since opponent didnt show up
> ...


Lucar has been busy with school. @Lucar We must do this soon! The one time we were gonna do it the servers went down for maintenance! =/


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> L
> 
> by the by, I got to prospect elite...not really too big a deal but man, I feel great about it...not that far from challenger now!
> View attachment 76037



Nice. 

You are almost at the rank where people will frequently tell each other to kill themselves. Challenger ranks are nothing but salt


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> @T4NV1R_7 will advance since opponent didnt show up



So can someone update the bracket? http://challonge.com/GBAtempthing


----------



## Chary (Jan 24, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Nice.
> 
> You are almost at the rank where people will frequently tell each other to kill themselves. Challenger ranks are nothing but salt


I've noticed!! It went from people not using the chat at all...to people knowing what they're doing and calling to defend and that they have it at the kickoff...to chill people in the chat...to ultimate rage fests!



wg93589 said:


> So can someone update the bracket? http://challonge.com/GBAtempthing


Yeah I'll have it updated later when I'm not on mobile, don't worry.


----------



## Yudowat (Jan 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> I've noticed!! It went from people not using the chat at all...to people knowing what they're doing and calling to defend and that they have it at the kickoff...to chill people in the chat...to ultimate rage fests!
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll have it updated later when I'm not on mobile, don't worry.


If you give me the permissions to edit the bracket, I can do it while you are away/asleep for you


----------



## Chary (Jan 24, 2017)

Yudowat said:


> If you give me the permissions to edit the bracket, I can do it while you are away/asleep for you


Sure thing! How do I do that?
EDIT: updated


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 25, 2017)

@TheVinAnator @Lucar Come on Christmas is coming!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 25, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> @TheVinAnator @Lucar Come on Christmas is coming!


Heh. We shall do this soon:tm:. Lucar has been busy.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 25, 2017)

@AyanamiRei1 let me know when you're up for a game. Anytime after 5 good for me!


----------



## Lucar (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry everyone, some personal things came up and I've just been really busy. @TheVinAnator Thusday, after 3:30-ish PM PST, ok? WE MUST

FOR NARNIAAAAAAA


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2017)

im in bois


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 25, 2017)

Feras2002 said:


> im in bois


Ur a little late to the party friend. http://challonge.com/GBAtempthing


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 26, 2017)

Going to be the off topic guy again, while we wait.

Players choice for the next crate.

https://rocketleaguegame.com/news/players-choice-crate-series-I/

Basically a load of skins but this time for the import bodies. Then pick 3 import bodies, quite why they bother having the roadhog XL or X-devil mk2 there, who knows. No one wanted them the first time around and pick 2 wheels.

Bit lazy tbh. Just recycling stuff from other crates into a single crate and some meh skins.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 27, 2017)

@TheVinAnator Won 2-0.

GG YOU BEAUTIFUL BEAST


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 27, 2017)

Lucar said:


> @TheVinAnator Won 2-0.
> 
> GG YOU BEAUTIFUL BEAST


<3 Fun match!


----------



## Chary (Jan 27, 2017)

Next match is @VinsCool and @TheVinAnator ! May the best Vin win!

The other bracket now also has a match!
@wg93589 and @Lucar !


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 27, 2017)

@Lucar when can u do it?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> @Lucar when can u do it?


Somewhere between next week and in a month 

Just kidding, please don't kill me Lucar.


----------



## Lucar (Jan 27, 2017)

wg93589 said:


> @Lucar when can u do it?



RIGHT NOW LET'S GO

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Somewhere between next week and in a month
> 
> Just kidding, please don't kill me Lucar.


----------



## wg93589 (Jan 27, 2017)

Lucar said:


> RIGHT NOW LET'S GO


Lez go add meh on discord


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 2, 2017)

https://rocketleaguegame.com/news/players-choice-crate-voting-results/

"
*Very Rare Decal - Breakout Type-S: Distortion
Very Rare Decal - Dominus GT: Distortion
Very Rare Decal - Octane ZSR: Distortion
Very Rare Decal - Takumi RX-T: Distortion*"

FFS, all 4. Just a poor man's heatwave


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 6, 2017)

So....is this pretty much dead then?

Not seen much movement on games and everyone seems to have vanished


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2017)

I noticed as well, that sucks, to be honest.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah, I totally want to finish this tournament!


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I noticed as well, that sucks, to be honest.





TheVinAnator said:


> Yeah, I totally want to finish this tournament!



Well, you two have each other to play & then winner against me according to bracket . I would like to finish as well, but need everyone else to come back .

In other RL news, this was me tonight







God damn smurfs. From All-star div4 to shooting star div 5 because of game after game with smurfs in. I want those purple wheels damn it, I don't know if my controller will survive the next 2 months.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Well, you two have each other to play & then winner against me according to bracket . I would like to finish as well, but need everyone else to come back .


We did play already. Younger Vin won the bracket


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> We did play already. Younger Vin won the bracket



Oh. Well someone (@Chary) needs to update the bracket then I guess.

Still happy to play my next game then. Then we just wait I suppose or  if no one else plays.


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2017)

Woah, we have a match that might actually get played!? @TheVinAnator time to fight the end boss, @Armadillo 

Gonna play with @VinsCool soon, so if any PC players...mostly just Armadillo, since it's only been us 4 who have been active, if you wanna join, we can maybe do some casual 3 player regular, or go crazy in rumble?


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 6, 2017)

I'll play. Fine with either mode, get the ranked salt out of my system.

I'll jump on steam in a sec.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 6, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> I'll play. Fine with either mode, get the ranked salt out of my system.
> 
> I'll jump on steam in a sec.


Let's do this but can it be tomorrow? I'm thinking 4 PM EST tomorrow?


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Let's do this but can it be tomorrow? I'm thinking 4 PM EST tomorrow?



Yeah. That's fine for me. That's 9GMT, I'll be around.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 7, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Yeah. That's fine for me. That's 9GMT, I'll be around.


Sweet, may the best win!


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

Woooo.

RLCS is back

https://rocketleaguegame.com/news/rlcs-season-3-begins-this-march/

.

There goes my weekends. Love watching high level play.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 7, 2017)

@Armadillo Ready when you are! Got Discord?


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> @Armadillo Ready when you are! Got Discord?



Yeah, I have discord. Can play now.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 7, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Yeah, I have discord. Can play now.


Add me TheVinAnator#1432


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Add me TheVinAnator#1432



Sent it, discord/steam name is not the same as here.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 7, 2017)

Lost both matches, @Armadillo is really good! GG!


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 7, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Lost both matches, @Armadillo is really good! GG!



I play far...far too much .

GG .

Now to wait for the other games to play if ever .


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 9, 2017)

Just because we don't have a general Rocket league topic (we should really have one  ).


https://rocketleaguegame.com/game-info/hot-wheels/

Hot wheels dlc. Twin mill possibly having the same hitbox as the batman car, but customisable (a lot have been asking for it).

Rocket league pls, my wallet


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 21, 2017)

So seems like this is done then. Sad times .

Also update in 30min, new cars .


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 21, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> So seems like this is done then. Sad times .
> 
> Also update in 30min, new cars .


That update is now a reality!  What's weird though is it needed a ton of space. I had 22 GB free on my PS4 but that apprently wasn't even enough.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 21, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> That update is now a reality!  What's weird though is it needed a ton of space. I had 22 GB free on my PS4 but that apprently wasn't even enough.



It was around 4GB on console. PS4 is just weird. Done the same to me when I downloaded a demo. I could understand double the space, if it still uses the same dumb system as ps3 (space to download + space to install), but when you get low on space, the console just complains for no reason.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 30, 2017)

So thought I'd bump this for two reasons, hopefully it's ok, if not, may the mods have mercy on me .

1) This tournament obviously broke down, but it was fun to play with people from here, for as brief a time as it was. Any plans for another, maybe with a bit more organisation etc. I assume there are still people playing the game, as I don't think it's actually possible to quit this game .

2) Rather than make another topic, season 4 is well underway and came with a new unranked mode (dropshot). Wondering what others think of it, I like it's a fun distraction for when ranked gets too much. Seems to leave out those who can't fly though, which is a shame.

The supposed "soft" reset of ranked seems a bit meh as well. Still seeing grand champs hanging around in Platinum & even Gold.. Not sure I like these resets Psyonix keep doing, it's hard on new players until ranked sorts itself out. Not sure why everyone always seems to start so low even if you win most/all placement games, even whe it's suppose to be "soft" and take into account previous rank. 

Endo (a new car) being in a crate is fucking bullshit. Import bodies, fine, new car, should be dlc. Crates seem to be getting out of hand.


I did like the fact that quite a few boosted accounts got hard reset and get no rewards and are crying on forums. Get it the proper way or don't get it at all.


----------



## Chary (Mar 30, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> So thought I'd bump this for two reasons, hopefully it's ok, if not, may the mods have mercy on me .


Edited the title, now we can just discuss rocket league freely! I'm hoping to have another tourney someday, although maybe waiting until Summer is best...(more activity)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 30, 2017)

When is rocket league sale? 

Seem like people always interested in games i don't own.


----------



## Chary (Mar 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> When is rocket league sale?
> 
> Seem like people always interested in games i don't own.


Steam? Maybe this Easter.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Edited the title, now we can just discuss rocket league freely! I'm hoping to have another tourney someday, although maybe waiting until Summer is best...(more activity)



. No rush. Rocket league aint going anywhere. Was fun to play with people from here, would be nice again. Of course would be much easier if we could get full crossplay as well. Maybe one day.

By discuss you mean, convince more people they need this game, right? .

I'll start, I just passed 1000 hours (I think it's something like 1015 actually, cba to check right now), that's 42 days of wasted time well spent...wait does this help, maybe people shouldn't come down the rabbit hole . Seriously, buy this game, best game ever.




Sonic Angel Knight said:


> When is rocket league sale?
> 
> Seem like people always interested in games i don't own.



Steam, like Chary says, probably easter. PSN, was just on flash sale iirc, so probably easter. I think xbox just had a free weekend recently as the xbox players broke the servers , so probably easter there as well.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm not sure about the rules of the game but it look like soccer with RC cars. Is that it? When is "Tournement for game @Sonic Angel Knight owns" Invitation?


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'm not sure about the rules of the game but it look like soccer with RC cars.



Rocket powered cars that can fly. 

Just soccer with cars sells the game short.  Check this https://youtube.com/channel/UCdKuPY64fEpI4cdlBSyvEJw channel, has lots of clips from rlcs that show the game being played properly. Of course when you first start you won't be doing that, you'll be flopping around like a fish out of water


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 30, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Rocket powered cars that can fly.
> 
> Just soccer with cars sells the game short.  Check this https://youtube.com/channel/UCdKuPY64fEpI4cdlBSyvEJw channel, has lots of clips from rlcs that show the game being played properly. Of course when you first start you won't be doing that, you'll be flopping around like a fish out of water


Thanks for the vote of confidence.  
I'm well qualified to be more than fish.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 30, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence.
> I'm well qualified to be more than fish.



Everyone flops around like a fish when first starting out .  Flying around is harder than it looks.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 31, 2017)

New car.

https://www.rocketleague.com/news/rocket-league-teams-up-with-the-fate-of-the-furious/


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 18, 2017)

Not much activity even after going to a general thread. I blame @Chary, too much Persona, not enough Rocket League 

Anyway

https://twitter.com/RocketLeague/status/854383929347817473

30 million players. Probably about 10million smurf accounts that Psyonix does fuck all about, but still nice going.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 5, 2017)

I know a few here still play, so rather than spamming @Chary profile, I'll just give it a bump. Announced during RLCS

https://www.rocketleague.com/news/rocket-league-anniversary-update-july-5/

New arena
Custom boost trails
Custom goal explosions
Season 4 ending
Season 4 rewards.
2 new cars. Of course they are in a crate, because fuck letting people just buy shit.

Rewards are boost trails this time around. Site only shows champion, but someone on reddit found the pictures for the others

https://www.reddit.com/r/RocketLeague/comments/6f96js/all_new_season_5_supersonic_speedrewards/

Not feeling the rewards this time around, bit meh.


----------



## Chary (Jun 5, 2017)

Sheesh, as if I couldn't like this season any less, the rewards are crap. All that salt for Gold for nothing. I cry every time. Really hyped for a new comp season finally, and the championship drops were great so overall I'm not too irked. A new arena will be slick too.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> Sheesh, as if I couldn't like this season any less, the rewards are crap. All that salt for Gold for nothing. I cry every time. Really hyped for a new comp season finally, and the championship drops were great so overall I'm not too irked. A new arena will be slick too.


It would be even more great if they actually dropped. ;-; Lucky Chary.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 5, 2017)

Either it was added after or I missed it (was 3am here when I posted), but new crate can be seen here

https://www.rocketleague.com/game-info/champions-field/

New black market is goal explosion. Getting a little fed up of crates. Everything is in a crate now, no dlc unless it's sponsored.



Chary said:


> Sheesh, as if I couldn't like this season any less, the rewards are crap. All that salt for Gold for nothing. I cry every time. Really hyped for a new comp season finally, and the championship drops were great so overall I'm not too irked. A new arena will be slick too.



Rewards are probably going to be crap now, unless they start repeating stuff. We have already had the main stuff, topper (season 1), boosts (season 2) and wheels (season 3). Unless they start repeating stuff, it doesn't leave many good options. After boost trails, only really leaves antenna and decals.

I only got decals and boost from the stream. Would have liked wheels, but would have probably just stuck with my white spiralis anyway.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2017)

I officially own the game on steam, got it during a sale.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 8, 2017)

Good, one more convert to the game


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 8, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Good, one more convert to the game


You talking about me? I'm not converted, I just bought it cause it was on sale for low price. I figured it be a nice game to have, seeing how many people play it, it be nice to have with means of better socialization.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 8, 2017)

Somebody still playing this here?
I would probably get this for XB1 because... well, I am bored, but it will be great if I can be destroyed in some multiplayer matches.
Be gentle please, it will be my first time at this. /s


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Somebody still playing this here?
> I would probably get this for XB1 because... well, I am bored, but it will be great if I can be destroyed in some multiplayer matches.
> Be gentle please, it will be my first time at this. /s


Oh jeez I play this weekly at the very least, and I bug my friends to play all the time. Of course, they're all PC peeps.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 21, 2017)

Any one get the little pull back racers yet? Apparently they are available in the US now. Also shake them, the ones with the code in are not as loud as the paper dampens the noise. I hope they come here soon .

Trying to make the push to champ 1 as well, got to diamond 1 div iv, but it's getting so hard . Don't think I will make it in the 2 weeks till season end


----------



## Chary (Jun 21, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Any one get the little pull back racers yet? Apparently they are available in the US now. Also shake them, the ones with the code in are not as loud as the paper dampens the noise. I hope they come here soon .
> 
> Trying to make the push to champ 1 as well, got to diamond 1 div iv, but it's getting so hard . Don't think I will make it in the 2 weeks till season end


Oh wow, good timing! I was gonna post these later, but when I was at E3, at the Dell+Alienware booth, a guy was asking if anyone played rocket league. I homed in on him and raised my hand, and he shoved two little spheres into my hand. Opened them up and got these little cars.




One even had a code too!


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Oh wow, good timing! I was gonna post these later, but when I was at E3, at the Dell+Alienware booth, a guy was asking if anyone played rocket league. I homed in on him and raised my hand, and he shoved two little spheres into my hand. Opened them up and got these little cars.
> 
> View attachment 90945
> 
> One even had a code too!



Nice, free cars and one with a code .

There's some other things coming soon as well. LED light up clip ons, no idea what they are exactly, but suppose to have led headlights. Probably another thing that is US only


----------



## Chary (Jun 21, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Nice, free cars and one with a code .
> 
> There's some other things coming soon as well. LED light up clip ons, no idea what they are exactly, but suppose to have led headlights. Probably another thing that is US only


I really want the stress ball! But I think it's sold out


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> I really want the stress ball! But I think it's sold out



https://www.jinx.com/p/rocket_league_stress_ball.html

That ball? It's in stock or at least it tells me it is. The giant one is not around anymore .


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Oh wow, good timing! I was gonna post these later, but when I was at E3, at the Dell+Alienware booth, a guy was asking if anyone played rocket league. I homed in on him and raised my hand, and he shoved two little spheres into my hand. Opened them up and got these little cars.
> 
> View attachment 90945
> 
> One even had a code too!


i mean if you don't want that code


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 21, 2017)

I would love a stress ball. This fidget spinner's giving me cancer of the soul.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 21, 2017)

. The climb starts






I still think champ 1 for the reward may be a rank too far though, may as well push and see how high I can get though.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 22, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I would love a stress ball. This fidget spinner's giving me cancer of the soul.


Save us all. I think we all need it now.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 22, 2017)

Haven't really touched the game since chary taught me how to play. I'm worried to play alone.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 22, 2017)

Play with the randoms


----------



## Chary (Jun 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Haven't really touched the game since chary taught me how to play. I'm worried to play alone.


I've been too busy to play since I've gotten back from LA but you can definitely play with randoms at your level. Once you get up in ranks, though...not so much.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> I've been too busy to play since I've gotten back from LA but you can definitely play with randoms at your level. Once you get up in ranks, though...not so much.


That implies i can actually get up in rank with randoms or by myself. I rather not play with fools holding me back.... or actually anything related to rank period. I'm not that competitive of a player. I'm more of a "for fun" player

I guess when someone on this thread has enough people they can invite me. There really should be a steam group for this since you can't invite without being on friends list. Seem worst than nintendo network.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh cool, i would love to, but i dont have it ;_;


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 22, 2017)

In case anyone is on the fence, it's on sale again in the current steam sale.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 26, 2017)

Might just have to pick it up. Send me a request on steam my GT is the same one as here.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 28, 2017)

Forgot how much of a grind end of the season is, every other match there is some prick smurfing.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 1, 2017)

https://www.rocketleague.com/news/changes-competitive-season-5/

No soft reset for season 5 .

Rewards are changing. No longer will just touching a rank be sufficient for the reward. You have to win 20 games at that tier. Not in a row, but 20 games. So for whatever level reward, you have to win 20 games in that tier or above. The counter won't decrease, but will definitely make it harder if you are borderline between rank tiers to get the higher reward.


----------



## Chary (Jul 1, 2017)

Awww! I suppose that's good for the people that are really high up...but still. I do like the new win-20 thing, though. Guess I can't bank on getting above gold at the start of next season, though! Now I'm just motivated to play more D:


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 1, 2017)

Chary said:


> Awww! I suppose that's good for the people that are really high up...but still. I do like the new win-20 thing, though. Guess I can't bank on getting above gold at the start of next season, though! Now I'm just motivated to play more D:



I think the no reset is good for everyone really. Everytime Psyonix do it, there is nothing but complaints that the mm is shit and takes a month or so to settle. No reset also screws over people who were boosted. Without the reset, they are stuck in a rank they don't belong in, can't rely on the 10 placement games and losing a few of them to drag their rank down. Will be stuck in a rank, that is possible multiple ranks higher than they can play, so will have a miserable time with the game as they lose over and over and derank .

Win thing should hopefully cut down on boosting/smurfing as well. Having to win 20 games is at minimum another 100min of the boosters time, assuming 100% win rate. Won't cut it out completely, but will probably lower it a decent amount.

Would be better if Psyonix would just stop messing around and implement the rank difference limit they were going to and actually banned the people smurfing/boosting (the people 100% doing it, admitting it etc).


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 7, 2017)

New season and new patch, played for a bit (and by bit, I mean hours )

Patch is meh.

The good:

Champions field.
Coloured goal explosions.
Boost trails, while not great, do look better than the default.

The bad:

Vibration is broken on pc.
New matchmaking menu is awful. No one asked psyonix to change it.
Sound balance is off, some things are too quiet and others too loud (not the first time Psyonix have done this).
Demos still aren't fixed.
Unranked is fucked, bots don't join at the start. So game just doesn't start if there isn't a full game.

"Fixed a bug with Car Bumps and Demolishes that could cause them to be ignored at wider collision angles
Fixed an issue where Supersonic FX would stay active despite the car falling below the minimum speed to Demolish opponents"

Does this looked fixed? https://gfycat.com/IdealGoldenAmericanlobster. Supersonic, head on, doesn't even move. May as well have driven into a brick wall.

Key money is clearly being well spent.

Also some random stuff from psyonix.

https://www.rocketleague.com/news/rocket-league-birthday-double-drop-rates/

Double drop rates and double chance for painted items + some stats.

Best version of the game is only 27% of the playerbase . Octane as most used base car is not suprising, zsr from crates is. Hardly see them.


----------



## Chary (Jul 7, 2017)

DOUBLE DROP RATES?!?

I thought the sound issues were just my headphones going bad. That sucks that it's for everyone. I hate the new menu with every fibre of my being. Something seems changed with the camera, or maybe graphically. It bothers me. I do love the goal explosions, but I do with I could revert back to the older version...


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> DOUBLE DROP RATES?!?
> 
> I thought the sound issues were just my headphones going bad. That sucks that it's for everyone. I hate the new menu with every fibre of my being. Something seems changed with the camera, or maybe graphically. It bothers me. I do love the goal explosions, but I do with I could revert back to the older version...



Double drop rates have been great. Crates just seem to be raining down on me. In 3 hours I got 4 crates, compared to normal where it seems like I get a crate roughly once every 2 hours or so. Not all of them have been the new ones, but enough have dropped to make a decent amount of keys. Made 5 ( or maybe 4, lost track really) just from crates. Opened one as well, but only got crappy wheels, sold them for the key I used though. Friend got one of the new cars worth 6-7 keys, which is annoying, done the same thing with the endo. They get all the luck.

Can't say I've noticed anything with the camera. No mention of any changes. Wasteland day did look a little brighter though, wouldn't be shocked if something has changed/broken, seems to be very little qc on the patches for this game.


----------



## Chary (Jul 8, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Double drop rates have been great. Crates just seem to be raining down on me. In 3 hours I got 4 crates, compared to normal where it seems like I get a crate roughly once every 2 hours or so. Not all of them have been the new ones, but enough have dropped to make a decent amount of keys. Made 5 ( or maybe 4, lost track really) just from crates. Opened one as well, but only got crappy wheels, sold them for the key I used though. Friend got one of the new cars worth 6-7 keys, which is annoying, done the same thing with the endo. They get all the luck.
> 
> Can't say I've noticed anything with the camera. No mention of any changes. Wasteland day did look a little brighter though, wouldn't be shocked if something has changed/broken, seems to be very little qc on the patches for this game.


I've gotten 2 crates in 5-6 hours 
I still have a painted black endo that I want to sell but I'm sentimental because it was my first crate open. Brb playing more lol.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> I've gotten 2 crates in 5-6 hours
> I still have a painted black endo that I want to sell but I'm sentimental because it was my first crate open. Brb playing more lol.



. The drop rate is random, but it's really strange how some people seem to get them so infrequently. I got 4 more crates today (2 overdrive, 2 pcc) , got 2 more keys from the od crates. Friend who was also playing for much the same time, only got 2 crates though . I don't think I would bother to sell the endo unless you really want keys. Black is only worth 3-4 keys last I checked.

Low vibration since this patch is annoying me now, just feels so odd. Devs confirmed intensity was lowered in order to reduce strain on motors. Just so odd, literally never heard anyone complain my motors are dead because of rocket league.

Gathered enough wins for bronze and silver reward now. It's really strange to see reward level lower than your actual rank, but not much can be done I guess, has to be this way to at least have some effect on smurfs/boosters.

Think the new system may have killed my chance for champion reward. Getting out of diamond 2 currently seems an insurmountable task . Will need a miracle to escape diamond and win 12 .


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2017)

I have this game but so far I only played with CPU and @Chary as a partner, I really don't want to play rank, I am new but I don't like losing like others. especially when everyone online can know about it. (Kinda why I avoid ranked anything)


----------



## Chary (Jul 9, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I have this game but so far I only played with CPU and @Chary as a partner, I really don't want to play rank, I am new but I don't like losing like others. especially when everyone online can know about it. (Kinda why I avoid ranked anything)


Can always play rumble or unranked with people here/randoms, until you're at a level to play with pro ranks? (Which sounds like a high level but isn't.)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Can always play rumble or unranked with people here/randoms, until you're at a level to play with pro ranks? (Which sounds like a high level but isn't.)


You have a example of high level Rocket league? 
If is anything like the esports games like Counter strike, overwatch, League of legends, starcraft or maybe even street fighter or super smash bros, i would expect so much perfection or even tons of button presses for no reasons. (Trust me, they look like keyboard warrior maniacs) 

I played practice for one hour trying to control the cars upside down only using rocket boost to score points. My goal eventually is to do a crazy shot like that mid game or maybe play a mode with people who only can play with that rule. "Unlimited boost, but you have to be flipped over and never use accelerate"


----------



## Chary (Jul 9, 2017)

Got a overdrive crate--opened-- got a Centio V17! Looks cool!


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Got a overdrive crate--opened-- got a Centio V17! Looks cool!





I never have any luck with the crates like that. Always bad stuff . I still open them because I mostly don't pay for keys (all my current ones are from crates), but I can't get any luck with them .

Saw someone claiming it's not rng, people who don't play open a lot/open crates get the good stuff to hook them. People who play a lot, well Psyonix already has us . Sure they were joking, but starting to think it's true .


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 18, 2017)

Finished grinding out all my reward wins today.

Now I have this to greet me and make me sad everytime I play 







Managed to climb up to Diamond ii, div iv on the way. So only one rank away but the gap in skill is just so big between these ranks .

Friend got diamond reward as well. Last season highest they got was plat iii, managed to pull them into diamond and grind the wins. Think they are holding at div iii. Nice to get it out the way early before all the new accounts "came from consoles" appear.

How goes the new season for others?


----------



## Chary (Jul 18, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Finished grinding out all my reward wins today.
> 
> Now I have this to greet me and make me sad everytime I play
> 
> ...


I haven't played much since I've been away from home for the past week, and for the next month, but I did play and terrify my boyfriend when playing competitive with him for a bit. We were playing against some crazy smurfs that had FAR too much skill compared to his (never played comp) and my (around gold or so) skill tier. And then the next team apologized as they 10-0'd us, by making crazy freestyle goals and control that belonged in platinum or higher for sure. Eesh. Playing with the lowly dropshot and rumble unranked, for now. Might try to train up my friends to my level, or just dive back into solo standard, since that's where I do best. Dunno why I keep running into people who are way far below where they should be.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 18, 2017)

Chary said:


> Dunno why I keep running into people who are way far below where they should be.



Could be people who don't play that mode much, unfortunately, it's far more likely that it's just people being scum and getting on alternate accounts. Game is infested with them because Psyonix does nothing and sadly they have a much bigger effect on lower ranks (higher you are, less chance the smurf is better than you). It really is a joke. I had a someone with a Season 3 grand champ tag on, 100hours of play time. It's a complete joke, Psyonix really need to get on top of it before it drives away the playerbase .

I probably see at least 3-4 players a night with similar accounts (<100 hours), flying off the walls etc. It's just sad.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 2, 2017)

https://www.rocketleague.com/news/new-ban-practices-season-4-rewards-update/

Boo, automatic bans. Not sure I like this, depending on word list. Some words, fair enough. 

Others, well, depends on content. Abusing someone, fair enough. But I should be able to say that's fucking bollocks after a dodgy pinch goal or an iffy bounce.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 24, 2017)

Going to give it a quick bump even though @Chary and I seem to be the only ones here, as it's pretty big news and a change I guess.

https://www.rocketleague.com/news/starbase-arc-wasteland-standard-arenas/

Non-standard arenas are gone next update. Gone from Casual as well, only place to play them will be private maps.

If you wanted any more proof that despite what Psyonix claim, they do not care about the general playerbase. Once again this was another change driven largely by e-sports and pro players, the smallest % of players in the game. If you aren't in that percentage, you are just cattle to be milked for keys for the benefit of those at the top.

I don't really have strong feelings on the maps either way, but this along with bugs not being fixed until it effects a pro/e-sports just cements that Psyonix couldn't give a shit.


----------

